# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Bitcoin will hit $10,000 by 2018 and $1 million 5-10 years Later Experts predict

## Mordan

That was in January 2017.






Today

https://twitter.com/flibbr/status/932658918697918465

----------


## kpitcher

Those $10,000 options for next December are looking pretty good

----------

